# How to remove blower bearings easily with the Bearing Buster



## Jeffdurbin77 (Apr 6, 2012)

You have to check this out. Just follow this link to see a demonstration video of the Bearing Buster. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BBjzTZqWko
This tool will save you time and frustration when replacing blower bearings on commercial HVAC units. They were just put on the shelves at the St. Louis Trane supply stores. If you are interested in getting one you can ask your local Trane supply about the Bearing Buster. The 3/4" tool is part# BB-075 and the 1" tool is part# BB-100.


----------



## jennewhite (Jan 25, 2015)

Great post.
I think this video can help us a lot.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

good question


----------

